# VZ + MOT V710 = Bluetooth suit



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Here is the blurb from BROADBAND REPTS:



> Verizon Wireless customers in California have filed a class action lawsuit claiming that Verizon disabled some of the advertised Bluetooth features in Motorola's v710 phone. The v710 handset allows users to use their phones with a Bluetooth headset and with compatible Bluetooth car kits; however Verizon Wireless has disabled the file-sharing capability, which allows users to transfer photos or other files via Bluetooth to their PCs, printers or other devices. The Bluetooth file-transfer capability was disabled because Verizon claims that it conflicted with contractual agreements it has with content providers participating in its "Get It Now" application download service offered with the v710.


And here is the link the full story at to eWEEK:
http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,1751591,00.asp
It is mostly about the photo transfer capabilities, but the general file transfer capabilities were also disabled.


----------

